# Free Batteries



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I recently stumbled across a source for free batteries, with the holiday season upon us the wife and I have been buying some additional Christmas lights, you may have seen this but on some of these lights there is a button that says “try me” when you push it the light display lights up momentarily for you to be able to see what it looks like lit up. 

At first I did not think about it but when we got home it hit me I thought there has to be some type of power source for that to light up. So after hanging up the new lights (I had to do that first to make the wife happy) I took apart one of these light buttons and inside it were two CR2032 batteries!

I opened up the same buttons on other lights we had purchased and inside were CR2016 batteries. I am not as familiar with those as the CR2032 batteries but I kept them anyway. By doing this simple thing I have come up with over a dozen batteries that I would have otherwise tossed in the trash. 

I don’t know if I am the first guy to figure this out but whatever the case if you have any these pop open that button and claim your little treasure inside there, it is sad to think of how many countless thousands of these have gone into the trash. 

I know these are not exactly free as I paid for the light but I will call it a side benefit of that purchase. 

I have no idea how good or bad these batteries are but I did put one in a TRU GLO Red dot sight I have on one of my rifles and it works just fine. 

So keep an eye out for these, especially during the after Christmas sales.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The batteries they put in those are generally a short life battery


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I cut my coupons, . . . and when I stop at Harbor Freight for a new pair of $5 work gloves, . . . I get a free package of AA or AAA batteries . . .

https://www.ebay.com/i/283290257732?chn=ps

I also hit em for my 20% discount, . . .

Total cost is only $4 . . . and the batteries seem to have a better than average life span.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I cut my coupons, . . . and when I stop at Harbor Freight for a new pair of $5 work gloves, . . . I get a free package of AA or AAA batteries . . .
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/283290257732?chn=ps
> 
> ...


 AA and AAA I gave up I am now 100% rechargeable


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


>


A few years ago, I had my license plate lamps burn out on my truck. I bought LEDs to replace them with, and the package had a similar 'try me' system. I pulled the batteries out, and they're 12v 23A cells... the same batteries wireless doorbells use, as well as the remote on my Golight 7901. Funny part is.... the LED, replete with the battery, holder, pushbutton and wiring was less money than buying just the battery over in the electronics dept.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I went rechargeable, myself. Some things require these smaller "hearing aid" batteries, but I've been buying stuff that uses the 18650 style battery. I have about a dozen of them, and rotate them as needed. I bought my wife a taser, and it's sealed, waterproof, and has a small base USB port to recharge the entire unit, flashlight and taser.


----------

